# Small flat + bored cat = constant meowing. Help!?



## SloopJB (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi all! I’ve been reading and reading around online to try and find something to help my situation but finally decided to post personally and see if anyone could offer some advice? 


I got my cat when he was 2 years old (he is now 5), and he is an indoor car. We used to live in a 2 floors, 2 bed flat in London. It was quite spacious and there was room to run around which was good.


In April this year I split from a partner and we both moved out of the flat to north London. I didn’t want to move in with strangers (Spareroom) as he is an indoor cat and I didn’t want him to freak out a bit or be accidentally let out in the busy area. So what I was able to find for just myself and him was a small studio. 


He has toys that are out, he is well fed, and has water (even a water foundation!) yet he constantly meows at the door, or at me.


I also have a Feliway plugin to try and help him calm, but it hasn’t seemed to help in the last week.


I’ve been up on an hourly basis on some nights (4am, then 530, then 6, etc.) because he meows through the night. 


I think he is bored or lonely and I try to help but I simply don’t know what else to do. Are there any recommended toys or calmers, etc. that anyone can recommend? It is driving me up the wall, but at the same time I do feel bad that he doesn’t have as much space. 


I can’t build on the walls for him to climb because ideally at the end of my lease I want to find a bigger place if I can. 


Any help is appreciated! Thank you!!


----------



## 1489253 (May 30, 2019)

Lovely cat. You could still make use of the vertical space by making a "lean to" piece of cat furniture, for example a couple of sturdy planks, which you could cover in carpet and some grips like pieces of rope stuck to it for him to climb up, prop against the wall at a safe angle, link them together with a hammock at the top, and other "rungs" he can balance and play on. Felt pads behind the top back edges should protect the walls, and you can hide treats on the top. The space behind can be used too, maybe a flat topped tunnel with a bed or scratcher on top. Does he like teaser/rod toys? I've rearranged furniture so that my cat can jump from piece to piece chasing it, as it's the only toy my cat likes, but you might have to clear surfaces.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Space is not really the issue for him. 

How much time is he alone each day? How much time do you spend interacting with him when you are home? His whole world has been turned upside down, new home and he's lost half his family, so he is probably feeling very anxious. I would be spending every spare minute with him, playing taking, grooming and sleeping with him, to help he get acclimated. 

Make sure to feed him good quality wet foods. Meal times are important bonding times.


----------



## SloopJB (Jun 27, 2019)

Heather*** said:


> Lovely cat. You could still make use of the vertical space by making a "lean to" piece of cat furniture, for example a couple of sturdy planks, which you could cover in carpet and some grips like pieces of rope stuck to it for him to climb up, prop against the wall at a safe angle, link them together with a hammock at the top, and other "rungs" he can balance and play on. Felt pads behind the top back edges should protect the walls, and you can hide treats on the top. The space behind can be used too, maybe a flat topped tunnel with a bed or scratcher on top. Does he like teaser/rod toys? I've rearranged furniture so that my cat can jump from piece to piece chasing it, as it's the only toy my cat likes, but you might have to clear surfaces.


These are all really great ideas!! Thank you!


----------



## SloopJB (Jun 27, 2019)

lorilu said:


> Space is not really the issue for him.
> 
> How much time is he alone each day? How much time do you spend interacting with him when you are home? His whole world has been turned upside down, new home and he's lost half his family, so he is probably feeling very anxious. I would be spending every spare minute with him, playing taking, grooming and sleeping with him, to help he get acclimated.
> 
> Make sure to feed him good quality wet foods. Meal times are important bonding times.


I am with and around him every minute when I am home, I am constantly trying to play with him, hold him, talk to him, etc. The bonding is not an issue, I treat him like he's my child, ha!

We have been in this place for about 3 months now, which I know is still fresh, but it's just that I am not seeing much improvement hence why I'm reaching out.thanks!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

How long is he alone each day? 

Some cats take longer to adjust than others. The crying may be, in part, him calling for your ex. Is he sleeping with you?

I mentioned diet because it matters in all parts of a cat's health including his mental health. A wet (or raw) diet with scheduled meal times is what I recommend if you aren't already doing that. Scheduled meals create routines and bonding time which helps a cat feel content, and of course a wet low carb diet is always best for the cat.

Cats like routines and his has been disrupted. It wil take him time to feel better, and you creating as many little routines each day as you can, doing things the same way at the same time in the same sequence, each day, will help.

I don't doubt your bond with your cat but there are always ways to create new routines to help any cat feel more settled, especially right now when he clearly isn't.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

You could get things for him to play with while you are out:

MissFox Three Levers Tower of Tracks Cat Toy Pet Ball Toys Amusement Plate (Orange) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01G59SFHE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_v6sfDbRC4FV0Q

DADYPET Cat Laser Toy, Cat Interactive Toys, 2 in 1 Auto Rotating Light Chaser Toy And Interactive Feather Toy, Pet Entertainment Intelligence Fun With USB Charging Cable For Cats And Dogs https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07DCKVGJ8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_m9sfDbAVVN03Y

DJLOOKK Cat Teasing Toy, Electric Mute Training Cat Toy Kitten Rotating Teaser Feather, Fun Playing Interactive Smart Game Pet Toy https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07JC8S97S/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_QatfDbS18XGRJ


----------



## SloopJB (Jun 27, 2019)

Sacremist said:


> You could get things for him to play with while you are out:
> 
> MissFox Three Levers Tower of Tracks Cat Toy Pet Ball Toys Amusement Plate (Orange)
> 
> ...


----------



## SloopJB (Jun 27, 2019)

lorilu said:


> How long is he alone each day?
> 
> Some cats take longer to adjust than others. The crying may be, in part, him calling for your ex. Is he sleeping with you?
> 
> ...


He is alone while I'm at the office during the day, but evenings and weekends I'm always around and this has always been the constant.

My ex and I didn't live together for that long, but I did have a flatmate preciously for a few years - so yes I think the decrease of people around is a thing.

He does sleep with me, I have a little bed made of blankets on the window sill next to my bed that he usually uses. But it doesn't feel like he's been sleeping much lately

I feed him wet and dry food mixed together lately, which he does enjoy and that helps for a temporary period.

My main reason for asking for help is that we moved into this studio 3 months ago, and it's just been in the last week that this has really gotten this bad. It's a constant meowing and it just doesn't stop. This past week I've been up every hour of the night from 4am, and I try to play with him, I try to love him, I try to create a routine, but it's just constant. I've spent entire evenings on the floor with him and he is just not interested in 24/7 attention, yet he just keeps meowing if I try to do any other task like the laundry or cleaning or even watching tv.

As it's not something that has been really this bad since we moved in that's why I'm a bit unsure, confused, and honest just really tired.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

SloopJB said:


> and it's just been in the last week that this has really gotten this bad.


In that case I would start thinking about a health issue. A vet check would be the next step.

I've just re-read your original post. When did you put in the feliway plug in? I wonder....have you always used one? Some cats don't respond well to them. Take it out and see if that helps.

Ensure his litter box habits are normal, no straining to pee, no little pee dots instead of big healthy pees? And his poops, are they normal?

I would also recommend you do away with any dry food and just feed low carb meat based wet foods.


----------



## SloopJB (Jun 27, 2019)

lorilu said:


> In that case I would start thinking about a health issue. A vet check would be the next step.
> 
> I've just re-read your original post. When did you put in the feliway plug in? I wonder....have you always used one? Some cats don't respond well to them. Take it out and see if that helps.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your help. It's really appreciated during this time.

I got the feliway plug probably a month ago? Maybe 6 weeks. It's been a while, and I wasn't sure if it had helped or if it didn't really have much effect. I don't know if this recent behavior increase is because of that since it's been plugged in for quite a while. But I'm not sure it's done anything to help either. I have now taken it out though just in case.

His pees and poops are normal, but he does have a big habit of peeing in my shower which is frustrating as ever (just peeing though, he still regularly uses the litter box normally too). He did it in the last flat in the bathtub too - this is something that I'm trying to tackle but have been struggling with too. But it isn't a new behaviour (and not medical, he's been checked) -- if you have any advice to try and steer away from this behaviour too I'd appreciate. I've just caught him trying to pee in my kitchen sink too..

I change his litter weekly and clean the box daily. I have had this same box for a bit though - would you recommend changing if he's had this one for a while? If so, any recommendations on what the best ones are?

I've just bought a new stack of wet food, so will attempt at only feeding him this in hopes that it helps too.

Thank you again - I love him, and try so hard to understand that he is just a cat and is not doing anything out of anger toward me as I love him. But it's making it increasingly difficult to deal with and I love him so much I don't want to resent him but I can see myself getting increasingly frustrated. I just want to fix things so that he can be happy with positive behaviour


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I wouldn't change the old box but would add another. Many cats prefer to pee one place and poop another. It's instinctual behavior for prey animals, of which cats are.

Though peeing in the shower...well there are worse places! 

let's see there was something else..oh the feliway. So how much was left in the bottle? If you'd had it plugged in for 6 weeks already, and the crying started just recently perhaps I have it backwards and the feliway was helping and it's run out?

Here is my experience with the feliway plug ins. Many many years ago I used one for a senior kitty I had with many health issues and it seemed to help her very much. I never smelled it at all while it was in use and I went through many bottles..

Then years later, I don't remember why, I thought to use it again, and ordered a new one, not knowing they'd changed the formula. The smell was terribly strong all through the house and one of my cats became terribly upset. She would only just sit and stare at the plug in with her body rigid until I took it out and never used it again.

You might try some Rescue Remedy, I have had a lot of success with that. I also see Zyklene recommended here a lot though I have no experience with it.


----------



## SloopJB (Jun 27, 2019)

lorilu said:


> I wouldn't change the old box but would add another. Many cats prefer to pee one place and poop another. It's instinctual behavior for prey animals, of which cats are.
> 
> Though peeing in the shower...well there are worse places!
> 
> ...


Haha - yes, I have said this before - there are MANY worse places he could be peeing!! I'm grateful it's there and no on my floors, rugs, bed, etc 

I have read about getting a second box, I may try this - the place is small, but if this will help him then I can definitely make room.

The Feliway has a bit left in it - but I would say a weeks worth maybe, as it is right at the bottom. Could be possible that it is running out and he's not getting as much as when it's full. I can order another one to place in. He's always been a bit loud, but it's just recently that the 4AM / hourly cries have been happening, and it's just never happened before that's why I just have no idea. The feliway I have sounds like the one you had years ago - there is no smell and it has been in the house just fine without me noticing anything. I'll have a look into another one - will also check out the Rescue Remedy / Zyklene as well.

I have got him an appointment this week to take into the vet as well, so I'll be able to speak to someone there and can bring these options up too.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@SloopJB - when you say a 'studio flat' do you mean one small room and a bathroom? If so, then I think you need to create the feeling of extra space for your cat. He needs to be able to get away from you sometimes and be on his own. I think you'd need to do more than put up a few shelves.

My friend's daughter moved into a city studio flat. She took her cat with her and the cat became agitated at being in one room all the time; seemed to find it claustrophobic. My friend's daughter had a small mezzanine floor built to give extra space. This helped a lot and the cat was happy to sleep up there when he wanted to be alone.

Providing you have reasonably high ceilings. a carpenter could make something for you from a heavy duty frame supported on the floor on legs though it would need fixing to the wall to add stability. There would need to be steps for the cat to get up and down safely and the steps should be no steeper than a 45 degree slope. if it was well made you could even put your own bed up there.

Here are some ideas:

https://www.houzz.co.uk/photos/king...y-traditional-bedroom-london-phvw-vp~18982745

https://www.houzz.co.uk/photos/belsize-park-flat-contemporary-staircase-london-phvw-vp~13834676

https://www.houzz.co.uk/photos/pavillon-style-loft-contemporary-dining-room-toronto-phvw-vp~17780139

https://www.houzz.co.uk/photos/waln...temporary-living-room-london-phvw-vp~22173942


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2019)

To the right thing and rehome him to someone who has more space. Maybe a family member so you can still see him? Or move out to a bigger place.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It does seem very strange that this behaviour is fairly recent given you have been in your current place for some time. I think the Vet's visit is a good idea as I don't know why but feel that it might be a medical issue. Try leaving a radio on for him when you are at work too. I'm assuming he is neutered. I can understand your concern and needing answers so hope some of the tips above help. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## SloopJB (Jun 27, 2019)

Gemma47292 said:


> To the right thing and rehome him to someone who has more space. Maybe a family member so you can still see him? Or move out to a bigger place.


I don't think 'the right thing' is to just abandon my cat who I have had for 3+ years and I love as my own kid. This not a forever home, but it is where we are now, so I'm writing on here reaching out for advice from those who have pets, or familiar situations, or who at least understand and want to help.

If you don't have any helpful advice, I'd appreciate you not commenting to tell me to get rid of my pet.


----------



## SloopJB (Jun 27, 2019)

Soozi said:


> It does seem very strange that this behaviour is fairly recent given you have been in your current place for some time. I think the Vet's visit is a good idea as I don't know why but feel that it might be a medical issue. Try leaving a radio on for him when you are at work too. I'm assuming he is neutered. I can understand your concern and needing answers so hope some of the tips above help. Let us know how it goes.


Thanks, Soozi. Yes, he is neutered, and he was just at the vet right before this move for his vaccines to which he was checked up and healthy as ever. I have got him an appointment in this week for another check up since we've been here, and to speak to someone else to be 100% sure he is okay medically as well.

Will try to radio/music tip too!

He did great last night, sleeping through the night, and today he's been lovely. But still going to tick all the boxes to make sure I've checked it out. I've been on the lookout online for some other toys and things to get around the flat to give him some entertainment and height to jump/climb/change scenery too.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SloopJB said:


> Thanks, Soozi. Yes, he is neutered, and he was just at the vet right before this move for his vaccines to which he was checked up and healthy as ever. I have got him an appointment in this week for another check up since we've been here, and to speak to someone else to be 100% sure he is okay medically as well.
> 
> Will try to radio/music tip too!
> 
> ...


I'm now wondering whether there is an intruder cat coming around which he hears and that might be upsetting him.


----------



## 1489253 (May 30, 2019)

Years ago when I lived in a block of small flats, my neighbour used to bring his cats out on to the communal stairwell for a change of scenery. I don't know whether this might be realistic for you in the building you're in, but I know my own cat loves playing with her rod toy on the stairs/ landing, and following me up and down.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2019)

SloopJB said:


> I don't think 'the right thing' is to just abandon my cat who I have had for 3+ years and I love as my own kid. This not a forever home, but it is where we are now, so I'm writing on here reaching out for advice from those who have pets, or familiar situations, or who at least understand and want to help.
> 
> If you don't have any helpful advice, I'd appreciate you not commenting to tell me to get rid of my pet.


Well you said for advice I gave. Shouldn't of brought it in the first place if you don't have the right home. And "the right thing to do" you asked I gave. Don't get in a mood about it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2019)

SloopJB said:


> I don't think 'the right thing' is to just abandon my cat who I have had for 3+ years and I love as my own kid. This not a forever home, but it is where we are now, so I'm writing on here reaching out for advice from those who have pets, or familiar situations, or who at least understand and want to help.
> 
> If you don't have any helpful advice, I'd appreciate you not commenting to tell me to get rid of my pet.


Plus I sad move to a bigger place


----------



## SloopJB (Jun 27, 2019)

Heather*** said:


> Years ago when I lived in a block of small flats, my neighbour used to bring his cats out on to the communal stairwell for a change of scenery. I don't know whether this might be realistic for you in the building you're in, but I know my own cat loves playing with her rod toy on the stairs/ landing, and following me up and down.


I have thought about this too, and I may try it in the evenings maybe when I get back from work! I have met a couple people in the building, and it is quite small with just a stairwell that goes up and that's it - so definitely a stronger consideration after hearing this. Thank you!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2019)

SloopJB said:


> I have thought about this too, and I may try it in the evenings maybe when I get back from work! I have met a couple people in the building, and it is quite small with just a stairwell that goes up and that's it - so definitely a stronger consideration after hearing this. Thank you!!


Why not buy a cat harness and lead and take her around the local park? I know it sounds silly but some people walk there cats even rabbits. It's good for her to get out and have a change of scenery


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

A public park would be the last place on earth I would take a cat.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree Soozi! Far too many potential dangers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2019)

Soozi said:


> A public park would be the last place on earth I would take a cat.


Well not like a play one where kids go like a little quite one on early morning where no one is around! Good gosh people use your ****ing brains


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Gemma47292 said:


> Well you said for advice I gave. Shouldn't of brought it in the first place if you don't have the right home. And "the right thing to do" you asked I gave. Don't get in a mood about it.


I'm sorry but you are being unnecessarily unkind. Your advice is appalling and I would have been offended by it too. I strongly suggest the OP put you on ignore.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Gemma47292 said:


> Well not like a play one where kids go like a little quite one on early morning where no one is around! Good gosh people use your ******* brains


You really are incredibly rude and you're getting worse.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

You're not going to be around much longer.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Reported and screenshot taken for mods so don’t bother trying to delete. Goodbye.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I've reported her too.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I have done some pruning of some unnecessarily rude comments...please keep things polite!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Rafa said:


> You're not going to be around much longer.


You were right!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Sacremist said:


> You were right!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Gutted that member is now banned I wanted some words of wisdom on dog training because she claims to be one! Well training to be one!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

lullabydream said:


> Gutted that member is now banned I wanted some words of wisdom on dog training because she claims to be one! Well training to be one!


One what? A trainer or a dog! Lol!


----------



## Ottery (Jun 14, 2019)

I know you are very limited for space, and assume you are renting so you cannot 'build in' anything for a cat, but I was going to suggest getting a cat tree, my cats all love these and they provide somewhere 'special' to sleep/hide/scratch. We've got a few and I think this is the favourite

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/scratching_posts/large/large_cat_trees_height_180_cm/469349

or this if you need something a bit smaller

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/scratching_posts/medium/medium_cat_tree_height_120_cm/476423

Zooplus have a very good selection and of course you can take it with you when you move.


----------



## moomoowawa (May 19, 2019)

I'm going to disagree with a few others here (vet issue, food issue) and say to me personally I would be interpreting this as a lack of space. I think cats are fundamentally curious and exploratory creatures, and you can give them all the toys and attention you want, but when it comes down to it, what they want is to be able to prowl around (even if it's just a larger flat), climb stuff, pop in and out of different spaces to check up on whats going on.

You've had loads of advice on this thread, it's up to you what you try. You sound like a great, loving owner and having lived in London I know the struggle.

In your shoes however, what I'd be doing is finding a housemate or two, trustworthy people who are absolutely hardcore die-hard cat lovers, and moving into a bigger shared house.


----------



## Mikyla Smith (Jan 6, 2017)

Is there any update on your situation? It sounds similar to something I've just posted. A change in circumstance - but mine has resulted in pacing. Endless pacing. I also love mine and am spending more time than usual with him, trying to fix it, but not working. Did you find anything to help?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I do think buying a tall cat tree would be very helpful for anyone with limited space. I got one in my bedroom and my 2 most active cats spend hours there every night and during the evening, they love relaxing in the hammocks! Cats feel much more relaxed when they can rest up high.


----------



## SloopJB (Jun 27, 2019)

Mikyla Smith said:


> Is there any update on your situation? It sounds similar to something I've just posted. A change in circumstance - but mine has resulted in pacing. Endless pacing. I also love mine and am spending more time than usual with him, trying to fix it, but not working. Did you find anything to help?


Hi!

When I posted this, I was about halfway through my 6-month lease in the studio, which I am now finishing and am moving into a much bigger 1-bed property at the beginning of October. The studio is just very small for myself in terms of storage and living happily, but with my cat as well it is even more difficult as he has struggled.

The new place has separate rooms for him, big windows, a stairwell for him to run up and down - so while it is a dream place for me, it is definitely one that he will love to.

Over the last few months, I have taken him to the Vet, bought him toys and calming sprays/plugs/etc., I did invest in a cat tree a month ago which he loves, but we still have the mornings of meows unfortunately. I think a big factor is that I do have a very curious cat, he does love to prowl around and explore his surroundings, look out the window and 'talk' to people -- and this place I live now just doesn't offer that to him.

One thing that I did start doing a bit ago that has helped more than anything -- I am mixing wet and dry food together, and feed him half a bag of wet-food in the evening before bed (mixed with dry food), and then I mix the other half of the wet-food with dry and place it in a locked bowl that opens around 4AM so he can eat and can help him relax in the mornings when he usually is meowing.
This is the one I have: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cat-Mate-C...4N0MH0PA13G&psc=1&refRID=FXZP681TT4N0MH0PA13G

We have some good weeks where I get great nights sleep and he is peaceful and perfect, and others where it's like living with a newborn! The change was needed for both myself and him, but there have been some tips in here that have helped ease the boredom for him! Definitely have a read through.

Hope your situation gets better too  Let me know if you need anything else!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@SloopJB - I am glad to hear that your cat is happier now, and that you are moving into a bigger place. 

For the safety of your cat, it is best not to mix dry food with wet food and leave it in a timed autofeeder. Dry food (kibble) is not sterilised (as wet food is) and is often contaminated by bacteria and fungal mycotoxins which are activated when the dry food becomes wet. If the mixture of wet and dry food is to be eaten immediately it is served that is OK but if it sits around for several hours e.g. in an autofeeder, the levels of bacteria and fungus will be too high to be healthy for your cat.


----------



## SloopJB (Jun 27, 2019)

chillminx said:


> @SloopJB - I am glad to hear that your cat is happier now, and that you are moving into a bigger place.
> 
> For the safety of your cat, it is best not to mix dry food with wet food and leave it in a timed autofeeder. Dry food (kibble) is not sterilised (as wet food is) and is often contaminated by bacteria and fungal mycotoxins which are activated when the dry food becomes wet. If the mixture of wet and dry food is to be eaten immediately it is served that is OK but if it sits around for several hours e.g. in an autofeeder, the levels of bacteria and fungus will be too high to be healthy for your cat.


Thank you for this! I actually had no idea as I've never seen any comments on that!

If I mix wet and dry food for him and he eats all the wet food first and leaves dry food to go back to later -- is that still dangerous too??


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

SloopJB said:


> Thank you for this! I actually had no idea as I've never seen any comments on that!
> 
> If I mix wet and dry food for him and he eats all the wet food first and leaves dry food to go back to later -- is that still dangerous too??


If the dry food has been put on top of the wet food or been mixed with it, then the dry will have become damp and the bacteria will have been activated. It is best to serve the dry in a separate dish when you are leaving it in a timed feeder.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Really hope you and your cat will be happy in your new home.

Kudos to you for keeping going in a difficult situation and coming out (both of you) on the other side.

The only way now is up....


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

So pleased with you trying everything and wanted to wish you luck in your new place @SloopJB


----------

